# Audio Issues



## Lizzie9281 (Feb 22, 2012)

Good Evening!
Im having trouble with the audio when I hook up my Sony Blu ray DVD player to my Pioneer elite VSX-40. I am using a HDMI cable from the BD to the reciever. The picture plays but there is no sound. When I reroute the bd player to my Sony bravia via a HDMI cable it works perfectly but I want to use my surround sound. I would prefer to not use component cables. Do I need to get the extra audio cable? I've been reading about certain pioneer recievers not possessing the firmwear to support the HDMI cables. Is this reciever included in that group? Is there a way to update the firmwear? This is only the second time I have programed a home theater system and the last one I did didn't not have the advanced equipment this one does. Why is it that you need to have an electrical engineering degree to program these things?! :dontknow:onder:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Lizzie,

I helped a friend get his system up and running a year or so ago with a Pioneer receiver, and we also had HDMI audio problems with his cable box. We added a digital coaxial connection between the box and the Pioneer, and that took care of it. You might try the same thing.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Lizzie9281 (Feb 22, 2012)

I read in the manual that u could do that. Now my next question is does the audio still transfer in Dolby that way? And that is in the place of the HDMI correct?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes – optical and coaxial digital signal connections have been around a lot longer than HDMI, and they will transmit Dolby Digital. You may have to enable the coax or optical signals in your receiver’s menu, and possibly the blu-ray player as well. At that point, HDMI will deliver the picture, and the coax/optical will deliver the audio.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Lizzie9281 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok I don't know why. It still doesn't work. Am I missing something in the programming?


----------



## Lizzie9281 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nm it worked. Thanks sooo much Wayne! Ur a life saver! I was going nuts!!!!


----------



## vicdog (May 5, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yes – optical and coaxial digital signal connections have been around a lot longer than HDMI, and they will transmit Dolby Digital. You may have to enable the coax or optical signals in your receiver’s menu, and possibly the blu-ray player as well. At that point, HDMI will deliver the picture, and the coax/optical will deliver the audio.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Coax cannot pass the lossless audio from blu rays. He"ll miss out on DTS master audio. 
He should fix the problem. Not work around it. It could be something in the output format settings.


----------



## Lizzie9281 (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok do u have any suggestions? I can't find what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## vicdog (May 5, 2009)

Model of blu ray player?


----------

